# Nvidia 750 TI problem



## Alita (May 12, 2020)

I had followed advice from one person on here and it just did not work out the way he say it would I had tried 2 ways.
1 way was download the driver from nvidia web site and do a make install
Then I start my desktop seeing only one screen. Then I open terminal and type in code `nvidia-xconf`

It writes to xorg.conf and I see nothing but colors and I can not read anything at all so I blindly go back to root and type in `mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.bak`

The only way i get xfce or mate working is if i type in startx

then i exit root and type in
code:start x
Yay i get both monitors working but it will not stay that way on next boot
this happens even if i install pkg install nvidia-driver

can someone help me with this please


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

Alita said:


> 1 way was download the driver from nvidia web site and do a make install


Don't do that. You don't need this and it doesn't register in the package system,  so it's difficult to remove and/or update. Just use the port or package, there's nothing to gain from compiling the source yourself. 



Alita said:


> and i see nothing but colors


You probably need to load the nvidia-modeset module instead of nvidia. 

`sysrc kld_list="nvidia-modeset"`


```
Starting with version 358.09, some important functionality of the driver
has been broken out into a separate kernel module, nvidia-modeset.ko.
Users that experience hangs when starting X11 server, or observe

        (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
        (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log should replace ``nvidia'' with ``nvidia-modeset''
in their /boot/loader.conf or /etc/rc.conf configuration files, depending
on how they prefer to load NVidia driver kernel module.
```

While you're at it; `rm -rf /etc/X11/*`


```
cat > /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf <<DRIVER
Section "Device"
        Identifier "Card0"
        Driver     "nvidia"
EndSection
DRIVER
```


It's so easy to install and use, but for some reason everybody manages to completely mess this up.


----------



## Alita (May 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Don't do that. You don't need this and it doesn't register in the package system,  so it's difficult to remove and/or update. Just use the port or package, there's nothing to gain from compiling the source yourself.
> 
> 
> You probably need to load the nvidia-modeset module instead of nvidia.
> ...



Thank You i had everythign right but the 
 kld_list="nvidia-modeset"


----------

